# هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟



## lahfair (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هل يتفضل احد من الاخوة المسيحيين ان يشرح لنا ولو قليلا ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس دون اللجوء الى حذف موضوعي كالمعتاد 

سفر هوشع(1::2-3)(اول ما كلم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى واولاد زنى لان الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب)) 

ننتظر الردود


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

اولا يا صديقي, النص المقتبس من سفر هوشع هو ليس في الانجيل
افلا تعرف الفرق بين العهد الجديد او القديم و الانجيل؟ 
هل رأيت كيف ان النسخ و اللصق لا يفيدك ابدا!




lahfair قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل يتفضل احد من الاخوة المسيحيين ان يشرح لنا ولو قليلا ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس دون اللجوء الى حذف موضوعي كالمعتاد
> 
> ...


 
هل ترى في النص جعوة للزنى؟ هل قال الرب لهوشع اذهب و ازني؟
بالطبع لا
الرب قال لهوشع خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى, اي تزوج مرأة زانية و هذا ما فعله هوشع بالظبط, فمن يقرأ سفر هوشع يعرف ذلك دون ان يطرح سؤال فارغ مثل هذا, و هذا دليل على عدم قرائتك و معرفتك بالكتاب المقدس قط, بل هي مجرد نسخ و لصق

اضافة الى انه فاتك ما ذكر في الوصايا العشرة في الزنى لتسأل اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يأمر بالزنى:
خروج 20 و العدد 14:
لا تزن

و يضيف عليها السيد المسيح في متى 5 و العدد 28
*Mat 5:28* وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.

و من اذان للسمع فليسمع
سلام و نعمة


----------



## peace_86 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

*دعوة للزنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفي الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا أمر عجيب ..

ما اعرفه أن موسى النبي أخبرنا : لا تزن
وتممها السيد المسيح بـ : من رأى إمرأة لشتهيها.. فقد زنى بها بقلبها...


لكن القرآن هو من يحدد الزنى بطريقة غير مباشرة..
التعدد والطلاق المباح وملك اليمين.. وووووو*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

*ردود تمام اخرست افواة الكافرين
المجد لك يا يسوع
بركتك يا ام النور*


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟ 

بكل اسف نعم يا استاذ و ما اقدر اكتبهم 

حتى يوافقو الادارة


----------



## dr.abel malek (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

peace upon you 
i prefer the interfaith dialogue but not the interfaith struggle:kap:


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟
> 
> بكل اسف نعم يا استاذ و ما اقدر اكتبهم
> 
> حتى يوافقو الادارة


 
أين الدليل يا اخت؟


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

اتفضلو

استغفر الله العظيم

(أمثال7: 6) لاحظت بين البنين غلامًا عديم الفهم. عابر عند الشّارع عند زاويتها وصاعدًا في طريق بنيها. وإذا بامرأة استقبلته في زي زانية .. فأمسكته وقبلته، وأوقحت وجهها وقالت له: فرشت سريري بموشى كتان من مصر وعطرت فراشي بمر وعود وقرفة: هلمّ نرتو ودًّا إلى الصّباح: نتلذّذ بالحبّ ... أغوته بكثرة فنونها، بملث شفتيها طوحته، ذهب وراءها لوقته كثور يذهب إلى الذّبح. 

التّغزّل بثدي المرأة 

(أمثال 5: 16) وأفرح بامرأة شبابك الظّبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزّهيّة: ليروك ثدياها في كلّ وقت. 

سفر نشيد الأنشاد: نصوص غراميّة 

(نشيد 1: 13) صرّة المر حبيبي لي: بين ثديي يبيت. ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي. ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو سريرنا أخضر. حبيبي بين البنين: تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس ... أدخلني بيت الخمر ... شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني. 

(نشيد 3 : 1) في اللّيل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي فما وجدته. إنّي أقوم وأطوف في المدينة في الأسواق وفي الشّوارع أطلب من تحبّه نفسي ... وجدني الحرس الطّائف في المدينة فقلت: أرأيتم من تحبّه نفسي؟ فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً حتى وجدت من تحبّه نفسي. فأمسكته ولم أرخه حتى أدخلته بيت أمي وحجرة من حبلت بي. أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظّباء وبأيائل الحقول ألا تيقظن ولا تنبّهن الحبيب متى شاء. 

(نشيد 4: 1) هاأنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ... عيناك حمامتان ... شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز. خدّك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك ... ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توأمين يرعيان بين السّوسن. 

(نشيد 7: 1) ما أجمل رجليك بالنّعلين يا بنت الكريم. دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي، صنعة يديّ صنّاع. سرّتك كأس مدّورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج. بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسّوسن ثدياك كخشفتي توأمي ظبية. قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنّخلة وثدياك بالعناقيد. قلت إنّي أصعد إلى النّخلة وأمسك بعذوقها وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم. ليتك كأخ لي الرّاضع ثدي أمّي. وهي تعلمني فأسقيك من الخمر الممزوجة من سلاف رماني. شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني. 

(نشيد 8: 8) لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان، فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تُخطَب؟؟؟ 

أنا سور، وثدياي كبرجيْن.


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

*يادي النيلة 
حضرتك قلتي انة هناك دعوة للزنى في المسيحية 
فاين النص اللذي يدعو الناس الى الزنى ؟؟؟؟

اما عن موضوع سفر نشيد الانشاد فلو تعبتي حالك ستجدي  اننا تكلمنا فية في نفس صفحة الرد عن الشبهات الحالية و تمت الاجابة بواسطة الاستاذ ماي روك و هناك الكثير من المواضيع شرحنا فيها ماهية سفر نشيد الانشاد 
فلا تنص المسيحية على الزنى ابدا ولا حتى في العهد القديم 
بل ان النظر هو زنا في المسيحية و الزواج باكثر من امرة هو زنا 
فاستحالة ان يدعو الدين المسيحي الى الزنا او الزنا المقنن بالزواج باكثر من امراة 
فياريت شوية تعقل و دعك من التسرع 

اما بالنسبة للامثال فهل تقدر ان تاتي بالمقطع كامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل تعرف ماهو سفر الامثال اساسا ؟؟؟                                                                                                      
و بعدين الموضوع يقول هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل ؟؟؟؟ 
فهل ما اوردتة حضرتك في الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظرين دليلك من الانجيل ..... لان الموضوع على الانجيل 
الموضوع يقول " هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل ؟ " 
اظن انك متعلم و تعرف جيدا القراءة 
فياريت متخرجش عن سياق الموضوع 
اقرا راس الموضوع بدل التسرع دة *


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

يا استاذ الكلام اللي كتبتو مالفتوش لاني لا اعرف التاليف

و لو انت ما اعتبرتو دليل نحن نعتبره دليلا

هل النشيد لا يوجد في الانجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ الكلام اللي كتبتو مالفتوش لاني لا اعرف التاليف
> 
> و لو انت ما اعتبرتو دليل نحن نعتبره دليلا


 
دليل ايه يا اخت
دعوة الى الزنى معناها هناك امر الهي بالزنى, هناك شريعة تدعوا و تحرر الزنى
و هذا الشئ غير موجود لان الوصايا العشرة نفسها تحتوي على شريعة لا تزن



> هل النشيد لا يوجد في الانجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اتعجب, كيف نقلتي لنا هذه النصوص و انت لا تعرفي ان نشيد الانشاد ليس في الانجيل, اعتقد انه نسخ و لصق, صح؟

المهم, سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس في الانجيل

منتظرين دليل على دعوة للزنى في الانجيل...
و خلي بالك, دعوة معناها امر الهي بالزنى و تحليله!


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> دليل ايه يا اخت
> دعوة الى الزنى معناها هناك امر الهي بالزنى, هناك شريعة تدعوا و تحرر الزنى
> و هذا الشئ غير موجود لان الوصايا العشرة نفسها تحتوي على شريعة لا تزن
> 
> ...



يا استاذ انت مفهمتش سؤالي 

انا حبسطو شوية عشان تفهموه

ما هو سفر نشيد الانشاد ؟؟؟

هل هو كتاب من الهكم ام ماذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ الكلام اللي كتبتو مالفتوش لاني لا اعرف التاليف
> 
> و لو انت ما اعتبرتو دليل نحن نعتبره دليلا
> 
> هل النشيد لا يوجد في الانجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟




*كلامي كان واضح و محدد و مش هعيدة تاني 
حضرتك جايب من سفر نشيد الانشاد و مع ان هناك اكثر من موضوع يتكلم ةفي سفر نشيد الانشاد فياريت تبقى تقراهم لانها شبهات عافى عليها الزمنو ستقرا الرد عليها في تلك المواضيع  *



> هل النشيد لا يوجد في الانجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟



*اية دخل نشيد الانشاد بالايفانجليون؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> اتفضلو
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> ...


 
النصوص هذه مردود عليها على الرابط التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=306138&postcount=21

و مازلنا ننتظر الدليل المزعوم...
للي زي حالتك يا امالي ما يعرف غير النسخ و اللصق و لا يعرف ان سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس جزء من الانجيل, لا تتعب حالك, لاننا قرأنا الكتاب المقدس عشرات المرات و لا يوجد هناك اي دعوة للزنى, بل نهي و منع و نصح بالاتعاد عنه و بالعقاب من يجتاز فيه...


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انت مفهمتش سؤالي
> 
> انا حبسطو شوية عشان تفهموه
> 
> ...


 
لا يا اخت, سؤالك كان واضح, لكن جهلك بالكتاب المقدس فضحك
انت سألتي ان كان سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس من الانجيل, و وضحنا لك انك غلطانة و هو ليس من الانجيل
و سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر موحى به نعم

لكن رجاءا لا تخرجي عن الموضوع بأسئلة تائهة من هنا و هناك

انت زعمتي كذبا ان هناك دليل و لم نرى اي دعوة او شريعة او امر بالزنى, بل العكس


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> النصوص هذه مردود عليها على الرابط التالي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=306138&postcount=21
> 
> و مازلنا ننتظر الدليل المزعوم...
> للي زي حالتك يا امالي ما يعرف غير النسخ و اللصق و لا يعرف ان سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس جزء من الانجيل, لا تتعب حالك, لاننا قرأنا الكتاب المقدس عشرات المرات و لا يوجد هناك اي دعوة للزنى, بل نهي و منع و نصح بالاتعاد عنه و بالعقاب من يجتاز فيه...



يا استاذ الكتب السموية لا تؤلف :new2::new2::new2::new2:


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> النصوص هذه مردود عليها على الرابط التالي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=306138&postcount=21
> 
> و مازلنا ننتظر الدليل المزعوم...
> للي زي حالتك يا امالي ما يعرف غير النسخ و اللصق و لا يعرف ان سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس جزء من الانجيل, لا تتعب حالك, لاننا قرأنا الكتاب المقدس عشرات المرات و لا يوجد هناك اي دعوة للزنى, بل نهي و منع و نصح بالاتعاد عنه و بالعقاب من يجتاز فيه...



يا استاذ نشيد الانشاد بتاعكم بلاش تنكروه :new2::new2::new2:


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

و شكرا على الرابط


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ نشيد الانشاد بتاعكم بلاش تنكروه :new2::new2::new2:


 
*و يبدأ اللف و الدوران..*
*و هل انكر احد انه ليس من الكتاب المقدس؟*
*سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر من الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس من الانجيل*
*الا تعرفي الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس؟ فكيف تتكلمي عن شئ لا تعرفيه؟*

*لسة مستنين الدليل المزعوم...*


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> *و يبدأ اللف و الدوران..*
> *و هل انكر احد انه ليس من الكتاب المقدس؟*
> *سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر من الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس من الانجيل*
> *الا تعرفي الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس؟ فكيف تتكلمي عن شئ لا تعرفيه؟*
> ...




انا بعرف الفرق انتهم اللي مفهمتونيش

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:

الكتاب المقدس : هو مجموع الكتب الموحاة من الله والمتعلقة بخلق العالم وفدائه وتقديسه وتاريخ معاملة الله لشعبه ، ومجموع النبوات عما سيكون حتى المنتهى ، والنصائح الدينية والأدبية التى تناسب جميع بنى البشر فى كل الأزمنة .

كلمة إنجيل معناها الخبر الطيب أو بشارة طيبة . وقد أوجز الإنجيل فى يوحنا 3 : 16 بأن الله أرسل مختاره العزيز لخلاص البشر . والنقط الرئيسية فى الإنجيل كما بشر به بولس هى : أن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا وأنه قام من بين الأموات برهاناً لسلطته ورسالته الفريدة .


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> انا بعرف الفرق انتهم اللي مفهمتونيش
> 
> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
> 
> ...



*سواء بتعر ف الفرق او لا تعرفة 
انت اثبت اولا انك لا تعرف الفرق 
فياريت بلاش كلام على الفاضي 
و في انتظار الدليل من الانجيل اللذي يدعو الى الزنا *


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

*معلش يا امالى بس لو كنتى عارفة الفرق فعلا مكنتيش سألتى هل سفر نشيد الانشاد يوجد فى الانجيل, فلا تناقضى نفسك الان وتقولى انك عارفة الفرق.

اما بالنسبة لادعاءاتك الاخرى فلن اقول اكثر من ان الكتاب المقدس قال التالى عن مصير الزناة:

و اما الخائفون و غير المؤمنين و الرجسون و القاتلون و الزناة و السحرة و عبدة الاوثان و جميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار و كبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (رؤ  21 :  8)

اعتقد بعد هذه الاية ان اى من يدعى ان الكتاب المقدس يدعو للزنا فهو اكبر جاهل.*


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> انا بعرف الفرق انتهم اللي مفهمتونيش
> 
> 
> الكتاب المقدس : هو مجموع الكتب الموحاة من الله والمتعلقة بخلق العالم وفدائه وتقديسه وتاريخ معاملة الله لشعبه ، ومجموع النبوات عما سيكون حتى المنتهى ، والنصائح الدينية والأدبية التى تناسب جميع بنى البشر فى كل الأزمنة .
> ...


 
التعريفين نقلتيهم نسخا و لصقا من موقع الطريق
http://www.altareeq.org/q&a/5.htm

بس ما علينا يا اخت, اتركي الموضوع هذا و منتظرين دليل المزعوم...


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> التعريفين نقلتيهم نسخا و لصقا من موقع الطريق
> http://www.altareeq.org/q&a/5.htm
> 
> بس ما علينا يا اخت, اتركي الموضوع هذا و منتظرين دليل المزعوم...



يا استاذ هل عندكم عقدة اسمها

القص و اللصق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الانسان معندوش وقت و بيلجا للقص و اللصق


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *سواء بتعر ف الفرق او لا تعرفة
> انت اثبت اولا انك لا تعرف الفرق
> فياريت بلاش كلام على الفاضي
> و في انتظار الدليل من الانجيل اللذي يدعو الى الزنا *



الكتاب المقدس من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى 

طبعا هو لن يدعو للزنا ​


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ هل عندكم عقدة اسمها
> 
> القص و اللصق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الانسان معندوش وقت و بيلجا للقص و اللصق


 
*لا, الانسان معندوش علم و مليان جهالة و يلجأ للنسخ و اللصق*

*و على اي حال تغاضينا عن الموضوع هذا و طلبنا دليل المزعوم للمرة السابعة*

*فهل هناك دليل ام لا؟*


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

الكتاب المقدس من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى 

طبعا هو لن يدعو للزنا 


بس موجود في النشيد


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> الكتاب المقدس من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى
> 
> طبعا هو لن يدعو للزنا
> 
> ...



*ايه التناقض ده؟؟
مرة تقولى ان الكتاب المقدس لا يدعو للزنا ومرة تقولى ان سفر الانشاد يدعو للزنا
ده غير اننا ردينا عليكى وقلنالك ان سفر الانشاد هو سفر رمزى ومفهوش اى دعوة للزنا وانا كتبتلك الاية اللى بتتكلم عن مصير الزناة, يعنى مفيش اى اساس لمجادلتك*


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

لما تخلصو كلامكم اقولكم حاجة


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> الكتاب المقدس من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى
> 
> طبعا هو لن يدعو للزنا
> 
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح
يا اخت, طلبنا منك نص يأمر و يدعو و يحلل الزنى
كل النصوص التي ذكرتيها لا علاقة لها بدعوة الزنى و اعطيتك الرابط للتعمق في تفسيرها

يبدو انهلا فائدة من سؤال الاخت... اذا كان طارح الموضوع نفسه هرب و لم يعد..


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*

*تصدق يا ابوزياد 
انت اثبت انك مدلس كبير جدا...... الموضوع زي ما قلنا عن الانجيل .... فهمت ولا لسة ! *


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*

شايف يا افادا, ما عندهم غير اللف و الدوران و الكذب
نقوللهم هاتوا نص يدعوا الى الزنى, لكن كل ما اتوا به هو عن اخطاء بشر ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس, الكتاب لم يحث عليها و لميأمر بها بل حرمها

اي عقل هذا الذي يفكرون به؟


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



My Rock قال:


> شايف يا افادا, ما عندهم غير اللف و الدوران و الكذب
> نقوللهم هاتوا نص يدعوا الى الزنى, لكن كل ما اتوا به هو عن اخطاء بشر ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس, الكتاب لم يحث عليها و لميأمر بها بل حرمها
> 
> اي عقل هذا الذي يفكرون به؟




*قلة حيلة و تدليس يا استاذي روك *


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> يا اخت, طلبنا منك نص يأمر و يدعو و يحلل الزنى
> كل النصوص التي ذكرتيها لا علاقة لها بدعوة الزنى و اعطيتك الرابط للتعمق في تفسيرها
> 
> يبدو انهلا فائدة من سؤال الاخت... اذا كان طارح الموضوع نفسه هرب و لم يعد..



يا استاذ انا جبتلك من الاناشيد ومادام انتم قلتم انكم مبتخدوش عليه يبقى خلاص

و للعلم هو لم يهرب اكيد مشغول و بس المسلمين عمرهم ما بيضعفو


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *قلة حيلة و تدليس يا استاذي روك *



يا استاذ تدليس ايه و حيلة ايه :ranting::ranting:


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انا جبتلك من الاناشيد ومادام انتم قلتم انكم مبتخدوش عليه يبقى خلاص
> 
> و للعلم هو لم يهرب اكيد مشغول و بس المسلمين عمرهم ما بيضعفو



هو احنا اللي هنعيدة نزيدة ولا اية يا مسلم ؟ 
للمرة الثانية هل قراتي راس الموضوع يا من تعرفي القراءة ام هو ادعاء بالجهل فقط ؟ 
لا اعلم هل نحاور اطفال لا تعرف القراءة ام جهال ام ماذا ؟ 
ارجعي للمداخلات السابقة الخاصة بسفر نشيد الانشاد 
الموضوع عن الانجيل 
و للمرة الثامنة مازلنا في انتظار النص اللذي يدعو الى الزنا في الانجيل


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انا جبتلك من الاناشيد ومادام انتم قلتم انكم مبتخدوش عليه يبقى خلاص
> 
> و للعلم هو لم يهرب اكيد مشغول و بس المسلمين عمرهم ما بيضعفو



هو احنا اللي هنعيدة نزيدة ولا اية يا مسلم ؟ 
للمرة الثانية هل قراتي راس الموضوع يا من تعرفي القراءة ام هو ادعاء بالجهل فقط ؟ 
لا اعلم هل نحاور اطفال لا تعرف القراءة ام جهال ام ماذا ؟ 
ارجعي للمداخلات السابقة الخاصة بسفر نشيد الانشاد 
الموضوع عن الانجيل 
و للمرة الثامنة مازلنا في انتظار النص اللذي يدعو الى الزنا في الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انا جبتلك من الاناشيد ومادام انتم قلتم انكم مبتخدوش عليه يبقى خلاص
> 
> و للعلم هو لم يهرب اكيد مشغول و بس المسلمين عمرهم ما بيضعفو


 
اولا اسمه نشيد الانشاد
ثانيا نشيد الانشاد ليس من الانجيل
ثالثا النصوص التي اقتبستيها لا تحتوي على امر الهي يدعو للزنى
حتفهموها امتى؟


----------



## dr.abel malek (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

اخى العزيز ..روك..اريد ان اعلم منك شخصيا كمشرف وكشخص مثقف وصاحب خبره !!!
هل الاخوه المسيحيون يؤمنون فقط بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الاخوه المسيحيون ..لا يؤمنون بالعهد القديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الاخوه المسيحيون الغوا الشريعه ولا يؤمنون بها؟؟؟؟؟
وانا معك فى ان الانجيل حرم الزنى
مع تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



dr.abel malek قال:


> اخى العزيز ..روك..اريد ان اعلم منك شخصيا كمشرف وكشخص مثقف وصاحب خبره !!!
> هل الاخوه المسيحيون يؤمنون فقط بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل الاخوه المسيحيون ..لا يؤمنون بالعهد القديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل الاخوه المسيحيون الغوا الشريعه ولا يؤمنون بها؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
نحن نؤمن بالعهد القديم و لم نلغي  اي شريعة الهية


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

ازاي دا من الوصايا العشرة 
ان موسي قال لكم لا تزني بل انا اقوللكم ان من نظر الي امراة فقد زني بها في قلبة


----------



## السلطان (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

اتفضلو

استغفر الله العظيم

(أمثال7: 6) لاحظت بين البنين غلامًا عديم الفهم. عابر عند الشّارع عند زاويتها وصاعدًا في طريق بنيها. وإذا بامرأة استقبلته في زي زانية .. فأمسكته وقبلته، وأوقحت وجهها وقالت له: فرشت سريري بموشى كتان من مصر وعطرت فراشي بمر وعود وقرفة: هلمّ نرتو ودًّا إلى الصّباح: نتلذّذ بالحبّ ... أغوته بكثرة فنونها، بملث شفتيها طوحته، ذهب وراءها لوقته كثور يذهب إلى الذّبح. 

التّغزّل بثدي المرأة 

(أمثال 5: 16) وأفرح بامرأة شبابك الظّبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزّهيّة: ليروك ثدياها في كلّ وقت. 

سفر نشيد الأنشاد: نصوص غراميّة 

(نشيد 1: 13) صرّة المر حبيبي لي: بين ثديي يبيت. ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي. ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو سريرنا أخضر. حبيبي بين البنين: تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس ... أدخلني بيت الخمر ... شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني. 

(نشيد 3 : 1) في اللّيل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي فما وجدته. إنّي أقوم وأطوف في المدينة في الأسواق وفي الشّوارع أطلب من تحبّه نفسي ... وجدني الحرس الطّائف في المدينة فقلت: أرأيتم من تحبّه نفسي؟ فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً حتى وجدت من تحبّه نفسي. فأمسكته ولم أرخه حتى أدخلته بيت أمي وحجرة من حبلت بي. أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظّباء وبأيائل الحقول ألا تيقظن ولا تنبّهن الحبيب متى شاء. 

(نشيد 4: 1) هاأنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ... عيناك حمامتان ... شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز. خدّك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك ... ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توأمين يرعيان بين السّوسن. 

(نشيد 7: 1) ما أجمل رجليك بالنّعلين يا بنت الكريم. دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي، صنعة يديّ صنّاع. سرّتك كأس مدّورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج. بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسّوسن ثدياك كخشفتي توأمي ظبية. قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنّخلة وثدياك بالعناقيد. قلت إنّي أصعد إلى النّخلة وأمسك بعذوقها وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم. ليتك كأخ لي الرّاضع ثدي أمّي. وهي تعلمني فأسقيك من الخمر الممزوجة من سلاف رماني. شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني. 

(نشيد 8: 8) لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان، فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تُخطَب؟؟؟ 

أنا سور، وثدياي كبرجيْن.


----------



## السلطان (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

هناك من قال ان الاية التي في الموضوع هي في العهد القديم و انا اقول
الم تضمو انتم العهد القديم الى الجديد؟؟؟؟
وانتم تؤمنون بالعهد القديم و الجديد
من يقدر يرد


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



lahfair قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *هل يتفضل احد من الاخوة المسيحيين ان يشرح لنا ولو قليلا ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس دون اللجوء الى حذف موضوعي كالمعتاد *
> 
> ...


*بغض النظر عن العنوان *

*كان غرض الرب من أمره بذلك لهوشع أن يصور علاقة إسرائيل بالرب ، إذ يقول بكل وضوح : *
*" لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب " (هو 1 : 2 ) .

فهو درس رمزى عملى يصور علاقة بنى اسرائيل بالله وخيانتهم له وترك الله لهم وعقابه ورجوعهم اخير**اً *
*
كانت جومر زوجة أمينة لهوشع فى السنوات الأولى من الزواج 
فلم تكتف جومر بعلاقتها بزوجها ، سعت وراء محبين آخرين ، وهو ما سارت عليه إسرائيل فى سعيها وزناها بعبادة آلهة الوثنيين ، ونسبوا كل الخير الذى صنعه إلههم الرحيم معهم ، إلى الأوثان ( هو 2 : 8 و 12 ) . 

أما الأبناء الذين ولدتهم جومر ، فقد أُطلقت عليهم أسماء رمزية ، قسمى الأول " يزرعيل " (هو 1 : 4 ) 
للدلالة على أن الرب سيعاقب بيت ياهو من أجل قتله أولاد أخاب فى وادى يزرعيل ( 2 مل 10 : 1 – 11) . 
وكان اسم البنت التى ولدت بعد ذلك " لورحامـة " 
( هو 1 : 16 ) ، ومعناها " غير مرحومين " 
فكان ذلك رمزاً لدينونة الرب لإسرائيل ففساد إسرائيل روحيا كان قد بلغ منتهاه ، فلابد أن تنهزم وتؤخذ للسبى (هو1 : 6 ). 
وكان اسم الابن الثالث " لوعمى " ومعناه " لستم شعبى " 
(هو 1 : 8 و 9 ) . 
رمز لرفض شعب إسرائيل - عهد الله - وكان رفضا وقتيا 
(هو 1 : 10 - 2 : 1 ) .

وكان الأبناء رمزا ًلبنى إسرائيل فى أيام هوشع 
لان امهم قد زنت التي حبلت بهم صنعت خزيا لانها قالت اذهب وراء محبي الذين يعطون خبزي و مائي صوفي و كتاني زيتي و اشربتي. ( هو 2 : 2 - 5 )

أما التائبون منهم فيرجعون إلى محبتهم الأولى بعد أن يكتشفوا أنه لاشبع دائماً فى خطيتهم وابتعادهم عن الرب
فتتبع محبيها و لا تدركهم و تفتش عليهم و لا تجدهم فتقول اذهب و ارجع الى رجلي الاول لانه حينئذ كان خير لي من الان. 
( هو 2 : 7 ). 

لان إسرائيل قد استسلمت تماماً للفجور والانفصال عن الله 
اسمعوا قول الرب يا بني اسرائيل ان للرب محاكمة مع سكان الارض لانه لا امانة و لا احسان و لا معرفة الله في الارض.
لعن و كذب و قتل و سرقة و فسق يعتنفون و دماء تلحق دماء. 
(هو 4 : 1 و 2 )
انظر ايضا ( حز 20 : 1 - 17 )

فقد رفض الشعب كلمة الله ، بعدم مبالاتهم ، وتضليل الكهنة لهم
قد هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة لانك انت رفضت المعرفة ارفضك انا حتى لا تكهن لي و لانك نسيت شريعة الهك انسى انا ايضا بنيك. على حسبما كثروا هكذا اخطاوا الي فابدل كرامتهم بهوان. ياكلون خطية شعبي و الى اثمهم يحملون نفوسهم. فيكون كما الشعب هكذا الكاهن و اعاقبهم على طرقهم و ارد اعمالهم عليهم
( هو 4 : 6 - 9 ).
لقد سار الشعب على نهج قادتهم الروحيين الفاسدين ، كما أن الملوك ساروا فى طريق سالفيهم من الملوك الأشرار 
(هو 4 : 9 ) 
فبدلا من الرجوع إلى كلمة الله ، طلب بنو إسرائيل الإرشاد من الأوثان والعرافين والسحرة (هو 4 : 12 و 13 )

طلاق هوشع لجومر لزناها صورة لطلاق الرب ( يهوه) لإسرائيل لوثنيتها 
حاكموا امكم حاكموا لانها ليست امراتي و انا لست رجلها لكي تعزل زناها عن وجهها و فسقها من بين ثدييها. ( هو 2 : 2 ) 
اذا طلق رجل امراته فانطلقت من عنده و صارت لرجل اخر فهل يرجع اليها بعد الا تتنجس تلك الارض نجاسة اما انت فقد زنيت باصحاب كثيرين لكن ارجعي الي يقول الرب. ارفعي عينيك الى الهضاب و انظري اين لم تضاجعي في الطرقات جلست لهم كاعرابي في البرية و نجست الارض بزناك و بشرك. فامتنع الغيث و لم يكن مطر متاخر و جبهة امراة زانية كانت لك ابيت ان تخجلي. (إرميا 3 : 1 - 4 ) .

وأيام انفصال جومر تمثل أيام سبى إسرائيل . وكان الهدف منها هو التطهير
و قلت لها تقعدين اياما كثيرة لا تزني و لا تكوني لرجل و انا كذلك لك. لان بني اسرائيل سيقعدون اياما كثيرة بلا ملك و بلا رئيس و بلا ذبيحة و بلا تمثال و بلا افود و ترافيم. ( هو 3 : 3 ، 4)

وبعد فترة السبى ، " بعد ذلك " ، " وفى آخر الأيام " تعود إسرائيل إلى بعلها لتستمتـع ببركات العلاقة المتجددة . وفى إشارة مسيانية ، يقول : " ويطلبون ... داود ملكهم " ليقودهم إلى الرب إلههم ( هو 3 : 5 )

أما صورة استعادة جومر فى الإصحاح الثالث ، فهى تعطى موجزاً لتاريخ إسرائيل
فعبودية إسرائيل للخطية والشيطان 
فيرمز إليها الثمن الذى دفعه هوشع ليسترد جومر 
فاشتريتها لنفسي بخمسة عشر شاقل فضة و بحومر و لثك شعير. ( هو 3 : 2 ) ، وهو ثمن جارية ، حيث ان جومر كانت قد أصبحت مستعبده لشهواتها . 

وهى رمز للثمن الذى دفعه السيد المسيح لخلاص البشرية المستعبدة للخطية
فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم و الدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس. 
و يعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت
كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.
( عب 2 : 14 ، 15 )

( ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

سيدى العزيز ... نعم لقد امر الله هوشع النبى  ان يتزوج من امراءه زنا  ولكنه لم يامره بالزنا .
فهذا  كان لتعليم الشعب الاسرائيلى نظريه قبول الاخر فالله لايامر بالزنا ولكنه يعلمنا  ان نتسامح  مع الخاطى  فهو يقول فى نفس السفر »الزنا والخمر والسلافة تخلِب القلب« (هوشع 4:11).
بالاضافه  ان هذا كان ليذكر الله شعب اسرائيل بانهم كانوا خطاه وعصاه معه  ولكنه رغم  كل هذا قبلهم .

فهذا درس فى المحبه  وليس دعوه للزنى  يا عزيزى


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



amali قال:


> *اتفضلو*
> 
> *استغفر الله العظيم*
> 
> ...


*وللرد نورد مقدمة كتاب تأملات فى سفر نشيد الانشاد 
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *
*ولمن يريد الاستزادة فيتفضل ويقرأ الكتاب*

*اسمه نشيد الاناشيد او اغنية الاغنيات ترجمة إسم هذا السفر فى الانجليزية*
*the song of songs*
*اى انه لو اعتبرت جميع الاناشيد كلاما عاديا يكون هذا السفر هو نشيدها او اغنيتها .. *
*كتبه سليمان الحكيم شعرا*
*الروحيون يقراون هذا السفر فيزدادون محبة لله *
*اما الجسدانيون فيحتاجون فى قراءته الى مرشد لئلا يسيئوا فهمه ويخرجوا عن معناه السامى الى معان عالمية*

*هذا السفرهو سفر الحب :*
*نفهم منه ان الله منذ القدم كان يريد ان تكون العلاقة بيننا وبينه هى علاقة حب ولعل هذا اوضح مما ورد فى سفر التثنية تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك (تث 6 : 5 ) *
*وقد قال السيد المسيح ان وصية الحب هذه يتعلق بها الناموس كله والانبياء **(مت 22 : 27 ـ 29 )*

*v**سفرالنشيد يتحدث عن المحبة الكائنة بين الله والنفس البشرية اوبين الله والكنيسة فى صورة الحب الكائن بين عريس وعروسه*

*v**سفر النشيد يتميز بكثير من الايات الذهبية الشهيرة التى يستخدمها الوعاظ مثل *
*اجذبنى ورائك فنجرى*
*خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم *
*انا نائمة وقلبى مستيقظ *
*حبيبى لى وانا له الراعى بين السوسن *
*حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات*
*المحبة قوية كالموت *
*مياة كثيرة لا تسطيع ان تطفئ المحبة ...*

*v**ولكى نفهم سفر نشيد النشيد لابد ان نفهمه بطريقة رمزية وليس بتفسير حرفى *
*ان التفسير الحرفى لسفر النشيد بمفهوم جسدانى هو تفسير منفر ولا يتفق مع روح الوحى ولا مع مدلول الالفاظ*
*وهذا السفر لا يصلح الا للمتعمقين فى الروح الذين لهم عمق فى التامل والذين لا ياخذون الالفاظ بفهم سطحى *
*انه ليس للمبتدئين بل للناضجين وقديما لم يكن احد يقراه الا باذن او باشراف ابيه الروحى *

*v**هناك ايات فى السفر لا يمكن ان تؤخذ بمعناها الحرفى*
*مثال ذلك قوله *
*من هى المشرقة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بألوية*
*(نش 6 : 10 )*
*وايضا ذكرت عبارة مرهبة كجيش بألوية فى** (نش 6 : 4 )*
*ان عبارة مرهبة كجيش بألوية لا يمكن ان تقبلها حبيبة على نفسها فكيف تقبل المرأة ان توصف انها تثير الرهبة والخوف بينم النساء من المفروض فيهن ان يتميزن بالرقة ؟؟؟!!!*
*اما ان اخذنا العبارة مشيرة الى الكنيسة او الى النفس البشرية فأن المعنى يبدو واضحا فى مفهومه الروحى *
*لان الكنيسة يمكن ان تكون مرهبة بالنسبة الى الشيطان والعالم مخيفة لقوى الشر مثل جيش بألوية اى من عدة لواءات كانت الكنيسة مرهبة للفسفة الوثنية ومرهبة لكهنة وعبدة الاصنام ومرهبة للانحراف والفساد لانها كانت طاهرة كالشمس *
*ونفس الوضع بالنسبة الى النفس البشرية *
*وعبارة جميلة كالقمر لا يمكن ان تتمشى مع عبارة *
*انا سوداء** وجميلة يا بنات اورشليم **(نش 1 : 5) *
*فكيف تكون سوداء كخيام قيدار*
*وفى نفس الوقت جميلة كالقمر*
*والقمر فى جماله ليس فيه سواد *
*ولكن السواد ـ فى المفهوم الرمزى ـ هى كنيسة الامم*
*التى لم تكن تنتمى الى الاباء والانبياء وكانت غريبة عن رعوية الله وعن العهود والمواعيد والشريعة وبلا رجاء (اف 2 : 12) ولكنها صارت جميلة كالقمر بالبر الذى نالته فى المسيح وصار جمالها كاملاً ببهائه الذى جعله عليها (حز 16 : 14) *
*وبدمه الذى محا خطاياها *
*فهى تخاطب مؤمنى العهد القديم بنات اورشليم وتقول لهن *
*انا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات اورشليم *
*سوداء فى اصلى وماضى وجميلة فى حاضرى ومستقبلى*
*وعبارة جميلة كالقمر تحوى معنى روحيا وعلميا فى منتهى العمق والجمال *
*فالمعروف عن القمر انه كوكب مظلم يستمد نوره من الشمس فطالما تلقي الشمس عليه نورها يصير جميلا *
*فهذه الشعوب السوداء التى كانت بلا ايمان وليس لها جمال فى ذاتها :عندما القى الله عليها نوره صارت جميلة كالقمر الذى ليس له جمال فى ذاته وانما يستمد نوره وجماله من الشمس *
*التشبيه اذن واضح فى اسواد وفى الجمال فى السواد التى تتصف به طبيعتنا الخاطئة والجمال الذى يهبه لنا الرب فى قدائه العجيب وفى الطبيعة الجديدة التى نولد بها فى المعمودية *
*وعبارة عيناك حمامتان(نش 1 : 5) *
*تحمل نفس المعنى الروحى الجميل *
*وقد تكررت عيناك حمامتان فى (نش 4 : 1) *
*العين تمثل البصيرة والحمام يرمز احيانا الى الروح القدس *
*كما يظهر هذا فى قصة العماد (مت 3 : 16) *
*واحيانا يمثل المحرقة التى يقدمها الفقير الى الله (لا 1 : 14) *
*فعندما العينان بالمعنى الاول فمعنى ذلك ان الانسان يتميز ببصيرة روحية او بفهم روحى كأن عينه هى الحمامه التى ترمز الى الروح القدس فنظرته الى كل الامور هى نظرة روحية مقدسة غير نظرة اهل العالم *
*وعندما تكون العين حمامة بمعنى ذبيحة الفقير المسكين *
*انما تعنى انسحاق النفس اى مسكنة الروح (مت 5 : 3) *
*كأنسان يقدم ذاته ذيحة مرضية لله حسبما امر الرسول *
*(رو 12 : 1) *
*فى انكسار قلب يطيع حتى الموت *
*وعندما تكون العينان حمامتان فانهما تمثلان المعنيين معا *
*وبنفس المعنى الاخير يكننا ان نفهم قول الرب *
*حولى عينيك عنى فأنهما قد غلبتانى** (نش 6 : 5)*
*فالنفس البشرية التى لها عينان منسحقتان مملوءتان بالدموع يظهر فيها انسحاق القلب هى النفس التى تجاهد مع الله وتغلب ويقول لها الرب حولى عينيك عنى فأنهما قد غلبتانى *
*انها مثل يعقوب المنكسر الضعيف الذى جاهد مع الله وغلب قائلا للرب لا اتركك حتى تباركنى (تك 32 : 26 ، 28)*
*ويقول عنه هوشع النبى *
*جاهد مع الملاك و غلب بكى و استرحمه وجده في بيت ايل و هناك تكلم معنا (هو 12 : 4)*
*ونال البركة هناك*
*لان الذبيحة لله روح منسحق القلب المتخشع المتواضع لا يرذله الله (مز 51 : 17)*
*حقا ان النفس الباكية التى ترفع عينيها الى الله مملوءتين بالدموع هى التى قال لها حولى عينيك عنى *
*وتشبيه المعنى بالحمامة يحمل معنى روحيا اخر *
*فالحمام رمز للبساطة والنقاوة ولذلك يقول الرب كزنوا بسطاء كالحمام (مت 10 : 16) *
*فالعين التى تشبه بالحمامة انما تتصف ايضا بالبساطة *
*وقد قال الرب عن ذلك *
*ان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا (مت 6 : 22)*
*فالعين التى تشبه بالحمامة ترمز للنظرة البسيطة الى كافة الامور الى الحياة البريئة الطاهرة البعيدة عن التعقيد ..*
*كان ادم فى بداية حياته بسيطا لا يعرف سوى الخير قبل ان تتعقد حياته وتصبح خليطا مركبا من خير وشر بعد ان اكل من شجرة الخير والشر ...*
*وهكذا فى سفر النشيد نجد العروس تقول عن العريس الذى هو المسيح : عيناه كالحمام على مجارى المياه (نش 5 : 12 )*
*اى ان بصيرته بالروح القدس لانه ان كان المؤمن العادى تفيض من بطنه انهار ماء حى اى الروح القدس (يو 7 : 38 ، 39) *
*فكم بالاولى السيد المسيح الذى الروح القدس ثابت فيه اقنومياً ..*
*ولذلك قيل كالحمام على مجارى المياه فبهذا شبه الرجل فى المزمور الاول مثل الشجرة المغروسة على مجارى المياه (مز 1 : 3) *

*ان سفر النشيد ليس غزلا كما يتهمه بعض الناقدين وانما هو تعبير عن المحبة المتبادلة بين الله والنفس البشرية او بين الله والكنيسة *
*كما انه يشرح صفات الله وصفات النفس التى تحبه *
*فالله لايريد ان تكون علاقتنا به علاقة رسميات اوعلاقة خوف ورعب من لاهوته ومن جلاله *
*انما يريد ان نكون احباء له لانه محب البشر وهو الذى قال لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا بل احباء (يو 15 : 15)*
*كل ما فى الله من صفات جميلة يدعونا الى ان نحبه : وكل حنوه وعطفه ولطفه من اجل هذا قيل فى سفر النشيد *
*لذلك احبتك العذارى** (نش 1 : 3)*
*والمقصود بالعذارى النفوس التى لا تهب ذاتها لآخر *
*اى النفوس المتفرغة لله وحده المخصصة له *
*كما قال الشاعر عن اما نيه وآماله التى لم تخطر بقلب آخر *
*أمان عذارى لم يجلن بخاطر وبعض أمانى القوم شمطاء ثيّب*
*اى انه تحبك يا رب النفس العذراء التى لا تهب ذاتها للعالم ولا لشهواته ولم يمتلك قلبها حب انسان ما *
*وفى ذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول *
*خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح** (2 كو 11 : 2)*
*ومن اجل هذا ايضا شبه الرب النفوس التى تطلبه وتنتظر ملكوته بخمس عذارى حكيمات والمقصود بهن كل المؤمنين الصالحين رجالا ونساء متزوجين او بتولين ما داموا لم يهبوا انفسهم للعالم *
*ايضا عبارة احبتك العذارى لا تدل ان السفر هو اغنية غزلية من محبوبة الى حبيبها فالتى تحب شخصا حبا جسديا لا تحتمل غيرتها ان تحبه عذارى غيرها ...*
*ولا تجاهر بحب العذارى له فى افتخار بل يقال مثل هذا عن المحبة الالهية فالنفس التى تحب الله تريد ان جميع الناس يحبونه وتفرح بهذا*
*وكيف تقبل محبوبة ان يقول حبيبها بالاكثر *
*هن ستون ملكة وثمانون سرية وعذارى بلا عدد **(نش 6 : 8) *
*حتى ان كانت هى الفضلى بينهن *
*وبهذا الحب الالهى فأن عذراء النشيد تشرك كثيرات معها فى محبتها ولهذا امثلة كثيرة *
*فهى تقول اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى (نش 1 : 4) *
*فى تريد الكل ان يجروا وراءه بل من قولها فأجرى *
*وهى ايضا تقول بأسلوب الجمع *
*نبتهج ونفرح بك نذكر حبك اكثر من الخمر بالحق يحبونك *
*(نش 1 : 4) *
*وهى تشرك بنات اورشليم فى علاقتها مع حبيبها *
*فتقول*
*احلفكن يا بنات اورشليم بالظباء وبأيائل الحقول الا تيقظن او تنبهن الحبيب حتى يشاء (نش 2 : 7) *
*وتكرار نفس العبارة مرة اخرى فى (نش 3 : 5) *
*ومرة ثالثة فى (نش 8 : 3) *
*وهى ايضا تقول احلفكن يا بنات اورشليم ان وجدتن حبيبى ان تخبرنه بأننى ميضة حبا (نش 5 : 8) *
*انما يجوز مثل هذه الصلة ان كانت كنيسة الامم تتخاطب مع كنيسة اورشليم بالطريقة الرمزية لفهم السفر *
*كذلك كثير من التشبيهات فى السفر لا يمكن ان تؤخذ حرفيا بين حبيب وحبيبته فى غزل عالمى *
*شبهتك ياحبيبتى بفرس فى مركبات فرعون **(**ن**ش 1 : 9) *
*هل توجد فتاة تقبل تشبيهها بفرس فى مركبات فرعون ام انها تقبل على العكس التشبيه الذى يدل على الرقة والانوثة ...؟؟؟*
*عبارة فرس فى مركبات فرعون تذكرنا بعبارة مرهبة كجيش بألوية (نش 6 : 10)*
*وايضا من هى الحبية التى تقبل ان يقال فى مديحها عيناك مثل برك حشبون انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق (نش 7 : 4)؟؟؟*
*كذلك من التى تقبل ان حبيبها يصف جمالها فيقول *
*شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابط على جبل جلعاد** (نش 4 : 1) ؟؟؟*
*وايضا اسنانك كقطيع الجزائر الصادرة من الغسل (نش 4 : 2)*
*وكذلك عنقك كبرج داود المبنى للاسلحة الف مجن ُعلق عليه كلها اتراس الجبابرة*
*(نش 4 : 4)*
*ان الكنيسة اذا وصفت بالقوة : بفرس بجيش ذى ألوية او ببرج اسلحة داود يكون هذا معقولا .. وبنفس الوضع توصف نفس المؤمن التى تحارب الشهوات والشياطين *
*اما الغزل بين حبيبين فلا يمكن ان يكون بهذا الوصف *

*هناك كلمة أخرى قد يتحرج منها القارئ الجديد لسفر النشيد :*
*وهى كلمة الثدى او الثديين *
*الثديين هما مصدر الرضاعة ويرمزان الى مصدر التعليم فى الكنيسة *
*ويدل على هذا قول النشيد *
*ليتك كأخ لى الراضع ثديي امى** (نش 8 : 1)*
*وعن ذلك صرخت امرأة قائلة للسيد المسيح طوبى للبطن الذى حملك وللثديين اللذين رضعتهما (لو 11 : 27)*
*وعن هذين قال ابونا يعقوب فى مباركته لابنه يوسف *
*بركات الثديين والرحم (تك 49 : 15) *
*اى بركات الولادة والرضاعة*
*وكما ان الثديين هنا مصدر الرضاعة هما بالتالى مصدر الشبع *
*وهكذا قيل فى سفر اشعياء النبى عن اورشليم *
*لكى ترضعوا وتشبعوا من ثدى تعزياتها (اش 66 : 11)*
*اما منع الطفل عن ثديي امه فهو شأن الظالمين الذين قيل عنهم فى سفر ايوب الصديق يخطفون اليتيم عن الثدى (اى 24 : 9)*
*والثديات ـ مصدر التغذية والشبع ـ هما فى الكنيسة العهدان القديم والجديد *
*(الكتاب المقدس ) او هو الناموس والنعمة (يو 1 : 17)*
*اما بالنسبة لسفر النشيد (فى العهد القديم) فهو الناموس والانبياء *
*بهما يرضع الانسان التعليم الصحيح من مصدر الهى فتشبع نفسه وينمو فى القامة الروحية *
*ولانهما معا لذلك قيل عنهما انهما كخشفتين توأمى ظبية *
*(نش7 :3 ) ، (نش 4 : 5)*
*منهما يرضع المؤمن وبتعليمهما يطمئن *
*كما قيل فى المزمور انت جذبتنى من البطن جعلتنى مطمئنا على ثديي امى (مز 22 : 9)*
*والام هى الكنيسة التى ترضعه الايمان*
*وهذه الام ـ الكنيسة ـ تقول عن كل ابن من ابنائها بين ثديي يبيت *
*( نش 1 : 3) اى يبيت يرضع من التعليم السليم من العهدين القديم والجديد من الناموس والانبياء من الناموس والنعمة ..*
*ولان تعاليم الكنيسة سامية وعالية شبهت الكنيسة بالنخلة واثداؤها بالعناقيد كما قيل فى المزمور الصديق كالنخلة يزهو كالارز فى لبنان يزهو (مز 92 : 12) *
*بنفس الوصف قيل عن الكنيسة فى سفر النشيد قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة وثدياك بالعناقيد (نش 7 : 7)*
*فالمؤمن الذى يريد ان ينمو فى قامته الروحية عليه ان يصعد فى مستواها ليمسك بثديي امه الكنيسة ويرضع منها التعليم الروحى واللاهوتى ويقول مع سفر النشيد قلت انى اصعد الى النخلة وامسك بعنقودها (نش 7 : 8)*
*ويتنبأ سفر النشيد عن كنيسة الامم الناشئة ويسميها اخت صغيرة (نش 8 : 8) *
*هى التى منها المرأة الكوشية التى تزوجها موسى النبى (عد 12 : 1) *
*وملكة سبأ التى اتت من اقاصى الارض لتسمع حكمة سليمان (مت 12 : 42)*
*وكذلك اهل نينوى الذين تابوا بمناداة يونان وقبل هؤ لاء راحاب التى من اريحا وراعوث التى من موآب (مت 1 : 5)*
*وفى العهد الجديد كرنيليوس الذى عمده بطرس الرسول *
*كل ذلك وامثالهم يذكرهم سفر النشيد قائلا *
*لنا اخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان فماذا نصنع لاختنا يوم تخطب** (نش 8 : 8) *
*نعم ليس لها ناموس ولا انبياء *
*ماذا نقول لهذه الاممية حينما يقول القديس بولس الرسول *
*لانى خطبتكم لرجل واحد لاقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح *
*(2كو 11 : 2) *
*ترضعها الكنسة الامم من ثدييها حت ينبت لها ثديان .*
*تطعمها الزيتونة الاصلية من دسمها مادامت قد صارت شريكة فى اصل الزيتونة ودسمها (رو11 : 17)*
*وعن كل مؤمن جديد تقول له عذراء النشيد *
*ليتك كأخ لى الراضع ثديي امى فأجدك فى الخارج فأقبلك ولا يخزوننى*
*( نش 8 : 1)*
*اجدك بالافتقاد وبالكرازة والرعاية وانت فى الخارج من الامم او من خارج الكنيسة فأقبّلك ولا يخزوننى (اى فأقبلك مرحباً بك) كما قبل بطرس كرنيليوس الاممى ولم يخزه احد لقبول هذا الاممى واسرته بعد ان رأى السماء مفتوحة وقيل له ما طهره الله لا تدنسه انت *
*(اع 10 : 11 ، 15)*
*وبهذا نفهم سفر النشيد فى معناه الرمزى *
*ليس فى هذه الكلمات فقط بل فى كل تعبيرات السفر *
*( ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع ) *


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*

يا السلطان يا ناسوخ يا لاصوق, الظاهر ان النسخ و اللصق اعمال لكي يعمي عينيك على ان كل ما ذكرته تم نقاشه سابقا, و الاخ نور العالم زادها كرم و اجابك من جديد

و يبقى السؤال يطرح نفسه, اي دعوة النزى يا عديمي العقل؟
يا عديمي العقل, دعوة الزنى, هي امر بأن الزنى مسموح, لا افعال بشر و خطيئة شعوب

فهموتها ولا عايزين شرح بالصور؟


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> يا السلطان يا ناسوخ يا لاصوق, الظاهر ان النسخ و اللصق اعمال لكي يعمي عينيك على ان كل ما ذكرته تم نقاشه سابقا, و الاخ نور العالم زادها كرم و اجابك من جديد


*مكتوب اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم. ( عب 4 : 7 )*
*اخى العزيز My rock *
*نصلى الى الله ان يلين القلوب فتعرف من هو الاله الحقيقى وتسمع وتقبل كلامه *


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



نـور العالم قال:


> *مكتوب اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم. ( عب 4 : 7 )*
> *اخى العزيز My rock *
> *نصلى الى الله ان يلين القلوب فتعرف من هو الاله الحقيقى وتسمع وتقبل كلامه *


 
و الرب أمين و عادل ليسمع دعوى من يطلبه بصدق.. الرب ينور عيونهم و عقولهم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*



lahfair قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل يتفضل احد من الاخوة المسيحيين ان يشرح لنا ولو قليلا ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس دون اللجوء الى حذف موضوعي كالمعتاد
> 
> ...


 
أَوَّّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: ((اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى *لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!)).* (هوشع)(1-2)

هذا لا يحث على الزنى لكن للاسف انت تنقل دون فهم اقرا النص جيدا
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!*
هذا وحده يوضح ما المقصود بالزنى هنا هو ترك الرب والابتعاد عنه (زنى روحي ) 


وهذه فرصة لكي اوضح ايضا حزقيال23 الذي يفهمه المسلمين غلط

*نص الآيات من (حز23: 3, 20)*
"وكان إليَّ كلام الرب قائلا يا ابن آدم كان امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة، وزنتا بمصر. في صباهما زنتا. هناك دغدغت ثديهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما. واسمهما: أهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبة أختها، واسماهما *["السامرة" "أهولة"] و["أورشليم" "أهوليبة"]* … وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل … هكذا قال السيد الرب *هاأنذا أهيج عليك عشاقك **…** فيأتون عليك بأسلحة ومركبات **…** فيحكمون عليك **…** أفعل بك هذا لأنك زنيت وراء الأمم لأنك تنجست بأصنامهم.*




*أولاً: كلام الوحي عموما*

كلام الله الموحي به في الكتاب المقدس يتضمن:
(1) قصة خلق الإنسان.
(2) قصة سقوطه في المعصية وطرده من الجنة.
(3) معاملات الله مع الناس عبر التاريخ البشري، معلنا لهم عن محبته رغم سقوطهم.
(4) قصة الفداء والخلاص.
(5) وصايا الله للبشر وأوامره للمؤمنين بفعل الخير، والنهي عن الشر والمنكر.
*فمن الواضح أن ما كتب في حزقيال هنا إنما هو نهي عن منكر وقبائح اقترفتها الأمة اليهودية في ذلك الزمان، كما سيتضح مما يلي:*

*ثانياً: خلفية هذا الكلام*

(1) هذا الكلام هو موجه إلى الأمة اليهودية، وهذا ما عبر عنه "بالأم التي لها بنتان".
(2) والبنتان أهولة وأهوليبة = يقصد بهما السامرة عاصمة إسرائيل، وأورشليم عاصمة يهوذا. 
وهذا ما يتضح من الآية الرابعة من نفس الإصحاح حيث يقول: "واسماهما *["السامرة" "أهولة"] و ["أورشليم" "أهوليبة"]*
(3) زنا أهولة وأهوليبة [أي السامرة وأورشليم]: يقول النص أنهما زنتا مع كل من مصر، وأشور وبابل ، كما ورد في الآيات من 3 ـ 19 
*(4) ما معنى هذا الزنا؟*

1ـ لا يقصد قط من هذا الكلام أنه زنا امرأة بالمعنى الحرفي الجنسي. فكيف تزني أمة وهي ليس امرأة زنا حرفياً؟‍‍ ‍
2ـ إذن فالمقصود هو صورة مجازية تعبر عن خيانة هذه الأمة لله الذي ارتبطت به كشعب له، وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالزنا الروحي.
3ـ والزنا الروحي هو صيغة يستخدمها الكتاب المقدس بمعنى خيانة الرب أو العداء له بسبب الالتصاق بالآلهة الأخرى سواء كانت أصناما أو محبة العالم أو غير ذلك. وهذا واضح من قول الكتاب: 
ـ عن الزنا بمعنى ترك الله وعبادة آلهة أخرى: (قضاة2: 17) "زنوا وراء آلهة أخرى وسجدوا لها"
ـ وعن الزنا بمعنى محبة العالم: في رسالة يعقوب: "أيها الزناة والزاني أما تعلمون أن محبة العالم عداوة لله" (يع4: 4)
*ـ وعن الزنا بمعنى محبة المال: (هوشع9: 1) "لا تفرح يا إسرائيل طربا كالشعوب لأنك زنيت عن إلهك وأحببت الأجرة …"*

*إذن فخلفية هذا الكلام موضوع السؤال توضح أنه ليس زنا امرأة بالمعنى الحرفي الجنسي، بل زنا أمة بالمعنى المجازي الروحي بالانفصال عن الله وعبادة آلهة أخرى.*

*ثالثاً: الألفاظ غير اللائقة في هذا الكلام*

هل يجوز أن تذكر مثل هذه الألفاظ في الوحي؟ هذا هو لب الاعتراض. وللإجابة على ذلك نقول أننا لا نستطيع أن نحكم على أي نص إن لم ندرس ملابساته وظروفه واللغة المستعملة في زمانه وتقاليد وعادات الشعوب في ذاك الزمان. فدعنا نوضح الأمور التالية:
(1) هذه الألفاظ كانت وصفا للشرور التي كانت تمارس فعلا في طقوس وشعائر عبادة الأوثان آنذاك. وقد ورد ذلك في دائرة المعارف البريطانية *[Encyclopaedia Britannica Vol. 12 P.782]*التي تقول: أن من شعائر الانضمام إلى عبادة الأوثان أنهم كانوا يمارسون الجنس في دعارة فاضحة كعلامة لاتحاد عبدة الأوثان في كيان واحد. [وهي نفس الصورة التي أشار إليها الرب بفم حزقيال النبي هنا موبخا ومعاقبا على ارتكابها!]
(2) هذه الشعائر الداعرة الفاضحة لم تكن في نظر فاعليها خزيا وقباحة وإلا لما مارسوها، ولكنها كانت لهم فخراً ومجداً، ولهذا يقول الكتاب عنهم "مجدهم في خزيهم" (فيلبي3: 19) فأراد الرب أن يفضح قبح ما يرتكبون وخزي ما يفعلون.
(3) إن كان ذكر هذه الأمور هكذا قبيحا كما قال الكتاب "لأن الأمور الحادثة منهم ذكرها أيضا قبيح" (أف5: 12) فكم وكم كان خزي فعلها. أما كان ذلك يستحق الفضح والتوبيخ والعقاب.
(4) الواقع أن الله ذكر هذه الرذائل ليعاقب الأمة عليها ولهذا جاء في هذا الجزء من حزقيال حكم الرب بإدانتها، يتضح ذلك من قوله: "لأجل ذلك *هاأنذا أهيج عليك عشاقك **…** فيأتون عليك بأسلحة ومركبات **…** فيحكمون عليك **…** أفعل بك هذا لأنك زنيت وراء الأمم لأنك تنجست بأصنامهم". (حز23: 22ـ 31)*
(5) علاوة على ذلك نري في ساحة القضاء أن النيابة تطلب من المجرمين تمثيل الجريمة مهما كانت بشعة بكل تفاصيلها المخزية. فهل في ذلك غضاضة وقباحة؟ أو ليست كلمات الوحي في حزقيال هي من هذا القبيل، أفلست إثباتا لجريمة الزنا الروحي في بشاعتها ونجاستها. فلماذا يعتبر ذلك غير لائق في حين أنه لا اعتراض على ما تمارسه النيابة العامة لفضح الجريمة؟؟

(6) بقيت نقطة أخيرة أرجو أن يتقبلها السائل بحسن نية، عالما أننا نحترم الأديان جميعا وعقائد الآخرين كل الاحترام. أقول أن مثل هذه الألفاظ قد وردت في القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة الصحيحة. ولا تعتبر غير لائقة أو مستهجنة. بل كما يقول *المثل العربي "لا حياء في الدين"*
*(بقلم القمص زكريا بطرس)*


اذن الزنى بالكتاب المقدس نوعان:1-زنى امراة برجل 2-وزنى روحي الابتعاد وترك الرب


----------

